# Pipe Bands



## Conscript (28 Aug 2009)

Ok simple question I think.  I assume theres 1 or 2 military pipe bands floating around so my question is,  Do you need to enlist as a musician to play in one?

Any other info on this topic would be great too.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Aug 2009)

No.  Some of the bands will take people who are not musicians by trade.  I know a few guys in the 2 CMBG Pipes and Drums who are Engineers.


----------



## Conscript (28 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No.  Some of the bands will take people who are not musicians by trade.  I know a few guys in the 2 CMBG Pipes and Drums who are Engineers.



Good to hear, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## dapaterson (28 Aug 2009)

The Regular Force pipe bands are all volunteer organizations; that is, they are not the primary duty of those involved.

The Reserves have both volunteer bands and dedicated bands; in the latter, the members are military musicians.


----------



## Conscript (28 Aug 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The Regular Force pipe bands are all volunteer organizations; that is, they are not the primary duty of those involved.
> 
> The Reserves have both volunteer bands and dedicated bands; in the latter, the members are military musicians.



So basicly when I join Reg I just show up with my pipes and see if they want me?


----------



## RHFC_piper (28 Aug 2009)

Conscript said:
			
		

> So basicly when I join Reg I just show up with my pipes and see if they want me?



Depending on where you end up; there are a lot of volunteer bands across Canada, both Civlian/Military as well as Regular and Reserve. 

If you're keen on ensuring where you go has a band, do some research... there's lots of info on the forums here, just search around.

Keep piping.

iper:


----------



## gaspasser (28 Aug 2009)

I know that the 413 Wing AFAC Band is always looking and they teach too.  (small plug for my band, just a newb piper)  and the 8 Wing band is always looking for pipers and this year they will be teaching.  There's P&D bands everywhere. 


iper:


----------



## Loachman (28 Aug 2009)

400 Squadron's most excellent band is made up of both Reservists and civilians, and I've seen that mix elsewhere.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Aug 2009)

You can add 12 Wing in Shearwater, NS to the list too.

*DIN/DWAN/IntraNet link only*

http://shearwater.mil.ca/WING_CWO/pipesdrums.asp


----------



## gaspasser (28 Aug 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> 400 Squadron's most excellent band is made up of both Reservists and civilians, and I've seen that mix elsewhere.


They have a great new drum major too... iper:

I would hazard a guess that most bases/wings have P&D and brass bands. iper:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Aug 2009)

If you do a search of the DHH Music site they list these as the pipe and drum bands in the CF.

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/musi/bd-am/index-eng.asp?province=&Type=2&Component=&Status=&Name=&btnSubmit=Search


> List of Bands:
> 
> 12 Wing Pipes and Drums
> 14 Wing Pipes and Drums
> ...


----------

